# Getting Started in Custom Work



## joe2955 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am a new member here but a long time lurker. I am working on getting started into custom haying. I have about 150 acres lined out already including my own. Well some of our own I will put up in roto bales because I have a horse customer that likes them.. I wont run them on anyone else's land as the break down risk is just too high. I am planning on running adds and doing craigslist to pick up more customers as needed. I am running older machinery that I try to keep in top shape to minimize break downs. I put up about the same amount of acres last year and the only trouble I had was pickup teeth on the baler. As for equipment I am running a 605F Vermeer baler that was just gone through by a local dealer last year. We recently picked up a 3007 Agco/Hesston disk mower that is practically new (still has paint on the bar) and I am raking with a 56 NH roll a bar rake. I bale with an M7040 Kubota and have a 2955 JD as a back up. I also plan to mow with the Kubota but I also have a 701b Case that may be a possibility. We are in the market for another tractor about 100 hp. I am very fortunate to have enough machinery power to avoid having to switch tractors around much. I am very concerned about over committing. Reputation is hard to build and easy to destroy around here. I know that my baler is not the quickest machine but it is in great shape and makes a decent bale. I have a couple of customers and sold everything I had baled last year. I guess what I am wondering how many acres I can realistically cover and am I missing anything. Also I am looking into buying a gooseneck as our bumper pull trailer just wont cut it for hauling the 7040 and baler. What would be a good size for that? I am sorry for the long post. I really appreciate the help! Thanks again!


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Iwould maybe get a bigger rake, I have one the same as you but also have a 10 wheel v rake , also a newholland. You may not rake as much as we do here, But everything here gets raked.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

By roto bales do you mean the little Allis Chalmers Roto Baler bales? I haven't seen those for a while. What do those bales weigh?

You will have to feel out yourself how much work is too much. Sounds like you are on the right path. A V rake will help your efficency. Good luck.


----------



## joe2955 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for all of your replies. I will definitely have to look into a wheel rake. I had been thinking myself that might not be bad. My Grandpa rakes for me and he loves his rollabar though. 
@barnrope Yeah that's exactly what I am talking about. We have outs set so the bales weight about 55lbs. We could go heavier but with parts becoming increasingly hard to find and belts that are getting some age on them we want to reduce stress on the balers. As much as I hate them they are what got me interested in the hay business. My Grandpa who is helping me with this grew up with all AC equipment and he loves them. When they run they are awesome and you can really put the hay through them but when they don't..... well.... they aren't even good for an anchor.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Joe, just take baby steps trying to grow your custom business. I started with a NH rollabar rake too! That 150 acre is a good size piece to start with, I learned that it's not worth biting off more than you can chew. In the winter months like now, it's very easy to think that you can cover a bunch of ground, but when summer comes and there's not enough time in the day, you'll appreciate the fact that you don't have another 100 acres to do. Eventually work will come to you as long as you provide a good service and are very personable. Slowly build up your equipment as far as newer and bigger, but do it over a long period of time!! As far as a trailer, I'd think a single T/A gooseneck would be fine.


----------



## joe2955 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the help! I don't plan to take on anymore land at this point until I am sure I have what I have out well take care of. Word of mouth helped me out last year with a few patches here and there but nothing huge. I really want to take care of the customers needs so doing it right the first time is a must! As far as equipment I am actually very happy with what I have for now. The only thing is I hope to have another tractor by hay season so I can just leave the mower hooked up as well as the baler. I had planed for this last year so I think I am in good shape and if I don't come across anything its not a big deal. Thanks for the info about the trailer. I think thats what I am going to look into.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Always make sure the customer or customers know what they will be charged for the job, make sure you dont shoot yourself in the foot on a JOB . Cost have gone way up than even the last 10 years, so it has in my area. Always be honest and work hard for the customer. When you get into a problem spot doing custom make sure you have factored that into the cost, if not talk to your customer. If you dont have customers you wont work ! Here we get 17.00 per ac. for swathing anything over 6 foot it goes up a buck each extra foot in height. such as sudan,sweet feed, sudex ect. Big rounds and big squares are 18.00 each , small squares are 1.30 each , raking is another 6.00 per ac. handling charges are added to the bales if we move them off the fields. Your prices may differ than this area , lucky most everybody here is about the same cost, the cheap ones are just starting out around here , they will soon learn after they wearout that high priced equipment doing the job cheap, just to get acres . Good luck and be safe !! watchout for those rattlesnakes too !!


----------



## joe2955 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the advise! I am really looking forward to getting this darn snow out of here and getting into the field in the spring! Thank You Panhandle for the price info. That gives me a good idea of what I am looking into!


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Here are a few things I've learned from our custom work experience.

1. State prices prior to doing the work.

2. Do NOT overcommit

3. Communicate and follow through. If you say you will be there to cut on Tuesday you better be there on Tuesday

4. Have larger equipment that you need. Having a "we can get by" attitude won't work.

5. Be prepared for deadbeat customers, it WILL happen.

Jim


----------



## baddog201 (Sep 18, 2010)

yes deadbeat customers will happen i personally wont do custom work anymore. No money in it around here by the time you figure u drive have way across the state bale a few bales then leave and cost of wearing your equipment out it just isnt worth it i only run my hay thru my baler anymore. Sometimes i will bale straw for people i know if my baler is sitting but other than that i will not do custom work to hard to track your money down. Then heaven for bid you get their hay rained on they hold you responsible and expect you to make it right. i just feel custom haying isnt worth the head aches it causes. Plus with the equipment you have you wouldnt be able to bale that much in a day. I can put over 500 bales on the ground in a day if it is all in the same area sometimes more but 500 1,000 pound bales is what i can do in a day. jsut my 2 cents


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Getting rained on is bad enough, I love it when they want you to bale it a bit on the green side, don't want to pay for any acid just want to "gamble" on it not going dusty. You all know that it amost always does and then they blame you and want you to come good for it nomatter what you told them in the first place. I hate custom work!!!


----------



## baddog201 (Sep 18, 2010)

yeah there is a number of reasons it is just bad people not paying then people blame you for everything. You wear your equipment out running someone elses crop. I will wear my equipment out doing my own hay no one elses tired of not getting paid and being expected to make things right when people dont listen to your opioion


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

I started doing custom work in my area 4 years ago been good so far. as for equipment try to look for good used equipment not to old or parts might be hard to find. it is true that bigger is better where i live we have to tedd alot so I run 2 30 ft plus tedders so i can cover 250 acres per day. but you might want to consider haveing 2 of every thing just incase one breaks down your stuck there with no options happened once to me so i had to go and buy something fast and you never get a good deal when your in a hurry. anyway good luck and keep going not many younger people farming anymore


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd look into getting a rotory rake. They do a wonderful job and are a lot faster too. A good V rake would work too, but they like to pick up everything like dirt and rocks.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Joe, When you go out baling with your roto baler get some pictures of the machine in action and of the field with bales on it if possible, and post them here. A lot of folks here would find it very interesting! Thanks!


----------

